# Online Dating



## Denise1952 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Falcon (Jun 16, 2014)

AWWWWW !  Isn't that sweet?!   (I think he's on the make.)


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes, he definitely is, flowers and everything!  Man I wish guys were still "courters", those were the days  A little before my time, but if I could time-travel, that's where I'd go


----------



## Michael. (Jun 17, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Yes, he definitely is, flowers and everything!  Man I wish guys were still "courters", those were the days  A little before my time, but if I could time-travel, that's where I'd go


.

You might end up with the 'Eloi'  (H. G. Wells's 1895 novel The Time Machine) LOL.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 17, 2014)

Michael. said:


> .
> 
> You might end up with the 'Eloi'  (H. G. Wells's 1895 novel The Time Machine) LOL.



Or worse, the Morlock!:eek1: I think I actually dated a couple of those guys


----------



## Honey (Jun 17, 2014)

it's not that simple though is it?


----------

